# A Sunrise



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

February 13, 2008


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a great shot. Good job.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

That has got to be one of the greatest pics of a sunset I've seen. You truly have a gift to capture these things. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Spectacular.


----------

